# [Batch] Ordnername der Datei als Variable, nicht Verzeichnis



## 18Phoenix (20. April 2016)

Hallo 

folgende Beispiel-Struktur, Batch liegt in G:\batch.bat :

   G:\Beispiel\Test 1\text 5.txt
   G:\Beispiel\Test 2\text 6.txt
   G:\Beispiel\Test 3\Test 4\text 7.txt

Code1:
  for /r %%m in (*.*) do (echo %%~m)

Ergebnis:
   G:\Beispiel\Test 1\text 5.txt
   G:\Beispiel\Test 2\text 6.txt
   G:\Beispiel\Test 3\Test 4\text 7.txt

Code2:
  for /r %%m in (*.*) do (echo %%~nxm)

Ergebnis:
   text 5.txt
   text 6.txt
   text 7.txt


Soweit ok, aber wie bekomme ich als Ergebnis den jeweiligen Ordnernamen, in dem eine Datei liegt,
egal wie die Ordnerstruktur ist. Ich möchte NICHT den Pfad mit allen Ordnern !

Wunschergebnis:
   Test 1
   Test 2
   Test 4

Wer kann mir helfen


----------

